# Musikübergänge erzeugen



## Criminalogy (2. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute,

bin gerade dabei das Hochzeitsvideo meiner Schwester zu bearbeiten jetzt möchte ich gerne die eingebundende Musik (mehrere Musikstücke) mit einer Art übergang miteinander verbinden das sich das ganze nnicht so abgehackt anhört.

Gibt es ein einfaches Programm dafür (am besten Freeware, reicht aber auch ne Trail für nen paar Tage).

Wäre echt nett wenn jemand helfen könnte.

Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## chmee (2. Oktober 2006)

Audacity ist Freeware.

Aber grundsätzlich sollte auch ein Videoschnittprogramm in der Lage sein, einen
Lautstärkeverlauf einzeichnen zu können. Mit Welchem arbeitest Du ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Maik (2. Oktober 2006)

Der Thread wird mal ins Forum für "Audiotechnik, Recording & Audio-Software" verschoben.


----------



## Criminalogy (3. Oktober 2006)

ich arbeite mit Nero Vision 4.

Und da habe ich bisher keine fähige funktion gefunden, das Programm kann glaube ich nur Videoübergänge.


Danke für die Software.


----------



## Criminalogy (5. Oktober 2006)

Das Programm Audacity ist echt nicht schlecht damit werde ich es wohl machen, aber da stellt sich mir noch eine Frage wie kann ich diese übergänge erzeugen die in z.B. Remixes gemacht werden (Also wenn 2 Lieder verbunden wurden) wäre echt genial wenn ihr eine Antwort habt.

Danke


----------



## chmee (5. Oktober 2006)

Da Audacity ein Multitrackprogramm ist, kannst Du die 2 ( oder mehr ) Songs
auf 2 Spuren verteilen. Dann rechnest Du in die Anfänge und Enden der Tracks
FadeIns/Outs rein. 

Da ich das Programm nicht benutze, solltest Du für weitere Fragen die Tutorials
oder das Handbuch auf der Web-Seite zu Rate ziehen.

http://audacity.sourceforge.net/help/tutorials

mfg chmee


----------



## Criminalogy (6. Oktober 2006)

Danke, ich werde mal ein bisschen lesen und dann sehe ich mal weiter.


----------



## DJTrancelight (23. Oktober 2006)

Hi,

das machst du am besten mit dem Hüllkurvenwerkzeug s.h. Screenshot.
Mit der linken Maustaste setzt du am Anfang eines Tracks einen Anfasserpunkt ein Stücken weiter hinten auch einen. Jetzt klickst du mit gehaltener linken Maustaste auf den vorderen Anfasser und ziehst diesen nach unten. 
Somit hast du volle Kontrolle über die Lautstärke und den Fade-Ins, Fade-Outs.

Hast du Fragen dazu oder zu Audacity, kannst du mir auch kerne eine PN schreiben. Ich helfe dir gerne weiter.
Mit Audacity habe ich 11 Megamixes mit ca. 80 min. Länge erstellt. Das Programm läuft sehr stabil - einfach Klasse!

Schöne Grüße
DJ Trancelight


----------



## thelighter2 (30. Dezember 2006)

Am besten du gehst auf http://www.findsounds.com und suchst dir passende Übergänge z.b irgend ein Schlagzeug-Solo


----------

